# Houston mudding



## parker1228 (May 17, 2013)

Hey guys. First post in this forum section... I have a 4x4 and was wondering if anyone knew a spot close to home ( I-10 and dairy ashford) i can go and find a lil mud. Ive heard of katy mud pit behind the cinemark at I-10 and 99 but not sure how legal that is. Sure looks inviting though. Let me know if you knw anything about katy mud pit or any other places in Houston. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

General Sams in Huntsville welcomes trucks and Jeeps. Also Xtreme Offroad park in Crosby. Also Shiloh Ridge is great for Jeeps and trucks


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

What Hotrod said. 

I would refrain from going to the pit by Cinemark. I went there before they started enforcing the "No Trespassing". Heard a while back that they aren't enforcing it anymore but I wouldn't try it. It is more fun to play all day at a park anyway.


----------



## parker1228 (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info but one more question. My son was wondering if there was anywhere he can go since he's 16 and most parks require you to be 18...


----------



## parker1228 (May 17, 2013)

Hotrod you know anything?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

No he cant, has to be 18. Thats if they Id him, which they should for liability purposes.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

You also have Down south offroad In Crosby. Joey didn't name them cause he doesn't like the owners. They are kind of chicken chit but if you don't talk to them and deal with them the park itself is good.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

kyle2601 said:


> You also have Down south offroad In Crosby. Joey didn't name them cause he doesn't like the owners. They are kind of chicken chit but if you don't talk to them and deal with them the park itself is good.


There aint no kind of too it, they are. They have ran so many good people off, many people wont ride there again. Including our group


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

:rotfl:


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

go down 288 south to Rosharon and pick a field,,, lock her in and go for it...for added fun wait until the farmer is out there and see if you can out run a John Deere in the mud!!! 
just jokin of course ..but if ya se Bill Hedgpeth out there tell him I said hello


----------

